# A Shop Update



## Boswell (Oct 6, 2021)

I love looking at pictures of other peoples work spaces. I rarely seem to remember to take any pictures but this time I did manage to capture a few Before and After pics of a major project where my wife and I added a loft to the back 12' of what I call the Large Shop. This is storage, welding, grinding etc (the dirty stuff). I moved all of the storage shelves to the loft. The door on the left leads to the small shop where I have the Mill, vertical Bandsaw and Lathe.  I am already starting to think about what tools I can add with all of this extra space.

BEFORE:







AFTER:


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 6, 2021)

Too much empty space!    ;-)


----------



## extropic (Oct 6, 2021)

Nice job.

I like the way you even use volume over the stairwell.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Boswell (Oct 6, 2021)

Bob Korves said:


> Too much empty space! ;-)


I am savoring the feeling knowing it will not last long


----------



## benmychree (Oct 6, 2021)

Much too clean!


----------



## Dhal22 (Oct 6, 2021)

Agree with everybody! Too clean,  too nice,  too much space.


----------



## benmychree (Oct 6, 2021)

To pharphrase Henry Kaiser, " Find a space and fill it".


----------



## tjb (Oct 6, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> Agree with everybody! Too clean,  too nice,  too much space.


Too clean - check.

Too nice - check.

Too much space - NEVER!!!!

Very nice job.

Nice spray can rack.  Did you make it?

Regards


----------



## benmychree (Oct 6, 2021)

Not too much space, but not enough tools covering the space.


----------



## Boswell (Oct 6, 2021)

tjb said:


> Nice spray can rack. Did you make it?


I found it on Amazon  https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07P2G1XJB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
They are a bit pricy but very nice

I would have posted the pictures sooner but I wanted to wait until I had cleaned up a bit


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 7, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Not too much space, but not enough tools covering the space.


Exactly, John.  And that will need to be addressed!


----------

